# Zwergrohrkolben



## Teichforum.info (11. Aug. 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich ausgiebig in eurem hervorragendem Forum gelesen habe, das mir auch bei vielen Fragen weitergeholfen hat, bin ich nun damit beschäftigt, meinen Wasserlauf zu begrünen. Verwendet habe ich 1mm starke PVC-Folie, die ich nach beiden Seiten in 500gr-Vlies eingebaut habe. D.h. ich habe auch auf die Folie Vlies gelegt und dann das Substrat (Lehm, Sand, Splitt) aufgefüllt. Die Auswahl an Wasserpflanzen in den umliegenden Gärtnereien ist allerdings nicht mehr berauschend, da nach deren Auskunft die Saison sich schon dem Ende entgegenbewegt. Trotzdem habe ich noch einiges bekommen und dazu hab ich auch eine Frage.
Kann ich den __ Zwergrohrkolben (Typha minima) direkt in den Bachlauf pflanzen oder muss ich befürchten, dass mir die Wurzeln -trotz Vlies- die Folie durchlöchern? Im Forum hab ich dazu keine Info gefunden.
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Aug. 2004)

Guckst Du hier:

www.zoonetz.de/info_70_bachlauf.html

vielleicht hilfts Dir!


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Aug. 2004)

hallo manfred,

wegen der folie würde ich mir weniger gedanken machen, nach meiner erfahrung gehen die wurzeln nicht durch die folie solange sie die möglichkeit haben seitlich auszuweichen - aber dafür möchte ich dir natürlich keine garantie geben   - ein gewisses risiko bleibt da immer !!!

- mehr bedenken hätte ich in der wuchskraft dieser pflanzen und der gefahr daß dein bachlauf sehr schnell zugewuchert ist und das wasser umleitung laufen muß (so geschehen bei mir mit starkwuchernden pflanzen) - zumindest ist bestandsregulierung angesagt.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Aug. 2004)

juergen hat da was die wuchskraft betrift völlig recht, aufpassen ist da angesagt


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Manfred,

genau Deine Konstellation (Bachlauf, Vlies, T. minima) habe ich schon durch. Die Typha perforiert die Folie nicht, wuchert aber den Bach in spätestens zwei Jahren derart zu, dass das Wasser über die Ufer tritt. Die Entfernung ist sehr mühselig.

Du kannst aber fast davon ausgehen, dass sie sich von selbst im Bachlauf aussät, wenn Du sie irgendwo im Teich stehen hast (und über einen Skimmer verfügst, evt. auch nur durch Samenflug). Ich kann nur sagen: Vorsicht mit Typha minima, ist nur für grosse Teiche geeignet.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Aug. 2004)

Vielen Dank für eure Hinweise!
Tendenziell ratet ihr also eher ab oder warnt mich zumindest.

@StefanS
Du hast sie mühselig entfernt. Zur Zeit wär das für mich noch kein Problem, da ich die Pflanzen erst vor einigen Tagen reingesetzt habe. Falls ich sie wieder rausnehme -was ich im Moment wohl vorhabe- möcht ich sie aber nicht unbedingt wegwerfen. Kann ich sie in einen Mörtelkübel (ohne Löcher) setzen, den ich seitlich vom Bach eingrabe und dort regelmäßig wässere.
Oder was würdest du/ihr machen.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Aug. 2004)

Hmmm, Typha minimasät sich bei mir von selbst aus. Kübel hilft also wenig (normale Pflanzkübel werden auch schnell gesprengt). Ich lebe damit und habe ein wachsames Auge darauf, wo sie auftaucht. Wenn es schiefgeht, kann ich mich nicht beschweren    Wegwerfen brachte ich auch nicht über's Herz...

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------

